# Next casino herf



## PaulMac (Jul 15, 2003)

How does September 9 work for folks? little shorter notice, but I know folks are anxious for one


----------



## ghostrider (Oct 30, 2005)

Thought you were takin a CS break!

I'm in, but i'm working til around 6pm. So anytime after is good.


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Yup

Daughter starts softball that day !  

I may have to be there late as well ! Bringing the camera this time.


----------



## PaulMac (Jul 15, 2003)

ghostrider said:


> Thought you were takin a CS break!
> 
> I'm in, but i'm working til around 6pm. So anytime after is good.


I was until the asshattery brought me back


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

PaulMac said:


> I was until the asshattery brought me back


:r :r


----------



## ghostrider (Oct 30, 2005)

C'mon, just three confirmed?


----------



## dunng (Jul 14, 2006)

Which casino?


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Mohegan Sun - Luckys Lounge


----------



## stig (Mar 9, 2006)

I can't make that one.






















Who you calling an asshat?


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Maybe we need to make this for another weekend.

This way we all can make it.


----------



## PaulMac (Jul 15, 2003)

RPB67 said:


> Maybe we need to make this for another weekend.
> 
> This way we all can make it.


Well, I know Stig is out for the next two weeks, then I am gone....and I wanna get together before october lol, if even for a small one, so I mean if its just the 3 of us, so be it....what happened to Frank? Heard from him at all Rich?


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

PaulMac said:


> Well, I know Stig is out for the next two weeks, then I am gone....and I wanna get together before october lol, if even for a small one, so I mean if its just the 3 of us, so be it....what happened to Frank? Heard from him at all Rich?


Nope

I got his cell # I will have to call him tonight.


----------



## onlyonerm (Mar 18, 2006)

What time you guys meeting Saturday? I Might be able to make it, I have got Golf in the morning to early afternoon but may be able to make the trip over afterwards.


----------



## ghostrider (Oct 30, 2005)

I'm working til 6, so around 630 would be the earliest I could make it. I think Paul is free just about any time. How does 7pm sound? Lucky's Lounge, Mohegan Sun.


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

This is the first weekend of my daughters softball league. All day Saturday and all double headers. Just had the meeting last night. 

Paul has my cell #. I may be stuck at the field until late.


----------



## PaulMac (Jul 15, 2003)

RPB67 said:


> This is the first weekend of my daughters softball league. All day Saturday and all double headers. Just had the meeting last night.
> 
> Paul has my cell #. I may be stuck at the field until late.


hrmm, ya wanna push it off one week til the 16th?


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Sounds good to me.

Unless you are coming up my way.


----------



## ghostrider (Oct 30, 2005)

I'm off on the 16th as well.


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

ghostrider said:


> I'm off on the 16th as well.


Looking even better !


----------



## PaulMac (Jul 15, 2003)

Sounds like the 16th it is!


----------



## ghostrider (Oct 30, 2005)

Do we have a time yet? I hear it's supposed to rain all weekend, so I'm doing much of anything else.


----------



## PaulMac (Jul 15, 2003)

ghostrider said:


> Do we have a time yet? I hear it's supposed to rain all weekend, so I'm doing much of anything else.


Well, I pretty much available all day, so whenever...depends on when Rich can make it...and someone else may be coming too, prolly in the 2-3 in the afternoon range


----------



## PaulMac (Jul 15, 2003)

bump
Tomorrow is the day!


----------



## fpkjr (Mar 6, 2006)

PaulMac said:


> Well, I know Stig is out for the next two weeks, then I am gone....and I wanna get together before october lol, if even for a small one, so I mean if its just the 3 of us, so be it....what happened to Frank? Heard from him at all Rich?


Paul,
I have to thank Roger for pointing this thread out... 
This is happing tomorrow! I have a Class I have to take to keep my Elect License, State Mandated, unfortunately its tomorrow. Have a great time give me a shout the next time round. I'm saving something nice for the people who matter--------------------------- in the puff puff pass :r
Frank
PS, be nice to the waitstaff take lots and lots of pictures


----------



## PaulMac (Jul 15, 2003)

fpkjr said:


> Paul,
> I have to thank Roger for pointing this thread out...
> This is happing tomorrow! I have a Class I have to take to keep my Elect License, State Mandated, unfortunately its tomorrow. Have a great time give me a shout the next time round. I'm saving something nice for the people who matter--------------------------- in the puff puff pass :r
> Frank
> PS, be nice to the waitstaff take lots and lots of pictures


come after class lol!
We been lookin for ya


----------



## PaulMac (Jul 15, 2003)

So who all is coming anyway, lets try to get a count


----------



## fpkjr (Mar 6, 2006)

PaulMac said:


> come after class lol!
> We been lookin for ya


If I had more notice perhaps.. But the class runs all day 8:00 till 5:00. Its 45 minutes from my house around Danbury.. Which makes it that much farther from the casino.. No can do.

I've been here and there. I haven't heard from anyone, cell or otherwise.

The Long Island CS members are trying to put a sit down together if your interested? I have to PM Matt to see if he's game. I have free walk on passes for the LI Ferry.. lmk.

Have a great time.
Frank


----------



## ghostrider (Oct 30, 2005)

I"m in. We going with 2-3?


----------



## PaulMac (Jul 15, 2003)

yeah sounds about right, one person meeting me here between then and then depending on who wants to do sushi when lol....we need rich to say when he coming


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Just got home.

Daughters softball starts at 9am. Paul I will call you when i know what time I will be outta there.

Its a double header.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

I have to leave from the Bowery NYC. I'm praying I finish by eleven, should be by Paul's by 2 as long as traffic permits


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Was a blast herfing with Paul and Drew! Some good sticks went up in smoke today  

And in my best Desi Arnaz voice, Richard you got some splainin' to do


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Paulie called me after you left Joe....sounds like a great time, and awesome line-up of smokes....cool!

Hopefully you will be available when Freddy and I come out there in Jan.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Count on that! :u :u :u


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

carbonbased_al said:


> Count on that! :u :u :u


In my best Mr. Burns voice:

*Eeeexcellent*


----------



## ghostrider (Oct 30, 2005)

carbonbased_al said:


> Was a blast herfing with Paul and Drew! Some good sticks went up in smoke today


Always nice to herf with Paul, and it was a real pleasure meeting you Joe! Thank you for the smokes. We need to make this a regular Herf!


----------



## RenoB (Oct 12, 2005)

whole lotta herfin' going on this weekend. we talked with paulmac after, I think. sounds like it was a serious smokin affair!


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

ghostrider said:


> Always nice to herf with Paul, and it was a real pleasure meeting you Joe! Thank you for the smokes. We need to make this a regular Herf!


Likewise Drew! Was great putting a face to the name!


----------



## Malik23 (Sep 21, 2006)

Sounds like I joined a couple days too late. Count me in for the next one tho, wife permitting...


----------

